# '68 GTO shocks and tires



## rhester (Aug 7, 2012)

Looking for recommendations for both shocks and tires (225/70/14) raised letter.
Thanks.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

KYB gas-a-just and BFG radial T/A's on my 68, very happy so far. If you go the KYB route I found them on eBay a lot cheaper than Ames in a full set.


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

Ya beat me to it FlambeauHO. Can't go wrong with BFG's and KYB's!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Been running KYB's on the Flambeau '67 ragtop for about the past 27 years and 110,000 miles or so...maybe more. They still work great. I'm running Goodyear Eagle ST's on this car, 225/70/14, and have since '88. Don't know what is available these days. The ST's currently on my ride are 18 years old but are like new, so I'm running them. (No cracking). BFG TA's are excellent tires, IMO.


----------



## rhester (Aug 7, 2012)

*Goodyear Eagle ST*

Can't find a source for these. Any thoughts?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

They don't make that tire anymore....... Can't go wrong with BFGs........


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

get the koni shocks, i did the research bilsteins are great too, overall when talking to suspension techs and guys who had them all its out of the bilsteins or the konis.... the konis are rebuildable thats a bonus and also konis are adjustable , ....one suspension tech i spoke with had kybs and he felt the kybs did nothing more than his old stock shocks he was dissapointed, he said get bilsteins , so its personal choice i guess, but i think we all know koni have the best name out there....heres a link to them on summit 

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/KON-80401088/


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

I like the BFG option or a good "user" tire. I'm more of a nostalgic show collector type and would choose reproduction Wide Ovals. It depends a lot on your use of the car.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

KYB has been making shocks for a long time as well as motorcycle and dirt bike suspension. Given the choice between Bilstein and Koni I would choose the Bilsteins, but they (and the Konis) are nearly four times the cost of KYB's. As far as performance I have been extremely pleased with KYB shocks, best bang for the buck and a good compromise between firmness and ride. You need to decide what kind of ride you are looking for as well as how you will be driving it.


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

i fitted the konis all round on my 67 gto today, took it for a good run and i am happy with them, car rides more direct , definatly more level around corners, and the rebound is much more like a modern car, i dont have that floating feeling anymore, so they are definatly better than the old monroe sensa traks.....i set them half way between the softest and hardest setting, i cant comment if they are better than kyb or bilstien, but overall good enough for me....


----------

